# Constraint löschen



## borg- (13. November 2007)

hallo,

hab ein problem mit meiner oracle datenbank, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

ich habe meine sämtlichen tabellen mit drop gelöscht, jedoch wurden sämliche constraints (check, fk, pk) nicht mit gelöscht. jetzt hab ich verwaiste einträge wie:

CONSTRAINT_NAME                C
------------------------------ -
BIN$Pqpdz53w+I7gQAAKFANmyw==$0 C
BIN$Pqpdz532+I7gQAAKFANmyw==$0 C
BIN$Pqpdz533+I7gQAAKFANmyw==$0 C
BIN$Pqpdz535+I7gQAAKFANmyw==$0 C
BIN$Pqpdz54p+I7gQAAKFANmyw==$0 C

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diese einträge löschen kann? 

alter table xyz drop constraint funktioniert auch nicht, da ich keine eindeutige zuordnung mehr habe. vielleicht irgendwie mit dual?

danke für eure hilfe, borg-


----------



## mschuetzda (13. November 2007)

Hallo Borg,

mit welcher DB-Version arbeitest Du?

Die Einträge sehen sehr nach 'Papierkorb' bzw. RECYCLEBIN aus.
Die gesicherten Daten kannst du mit

PURGE RECYCLEBIN;

entfernen.
mfg


----------



## borg- (13. November 2007)

hallo mschuetzda,

danke für deine hilfe. hat super geklappt ;-)

arbeite mit der version 10g. 

gruß borg


----------

